# Knee Pain? Who Needs It!



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so I've been experiencing some annoying knee pain and am hoping to get some opinions and suggestions. It started at about mile 85 of a century I rode two Saturdays ago. Every time my left knee would bend or extend, there was a mild pain on the outside of my knee. Just looking at the anatomy of the knee, I assume it's either the collateral ligament or the miniscus (I'm guessing the collateral ligament). My knee was feeling ok'ish last Friday so I went out for a 34 mile ride. I took some ibuprofen beforehand just in case. Well, my knee bugged me just a little bit pretty much the whole ride, but it was somewhat painful that night and the next day. I even had trouble with stairs since I couldn't bend my knee without experiencing pain.

It's already feeling better, but it's still noticeable. What exactly causes this type of injury? Do I need different pedals or something? I currently use Speedplay X1 pedals that have plenty of float. Should I just not ride for a few weeks and hope it heals itself? Should I make a trip to the doctor's office?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds like an inflamed *IT band*. I've been dealing with this crap for three years now. I think the main problem is that as a cyclist certain muscles are overdeveloped and others are ignored. Strength training will help fix the imbalances. Lot's of stretching, *foam roller*, etc. I'm finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Don't ignore it and be proactive. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

IT band, eh? The symptoms sound very close to what I've experienced. I'll work on stretching and let it rest until next weekend. Based on how it has felt after riding, and comparing it with how it feels a few days after, there's a huge difference. Hopefully, two weeks of rest and lots of stretching during that period will alleviate the pain.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep..could be IT band issues. The IT band essentially runs from hip to outer knee. IT bands develop (I think) scar tissue that needs to be broken up....enter the foam roller.

I have been doing the foam roller exercises the past couple of weeks. It is very painful if your IT band needs it...

Learn some IT band stretches too..


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, guys. It looks like I'll be picking up a foam roller shortly.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

speedyg55 said:


> Thanks, guys. It looks like I'll be picking up a foam roller shortly.


The cheaper ones are about $25 dollars, but will not last long. They deform and get crushed easily. I recommend spending $40 for a triggerpoint brand orange one...way better quality for just $15 more..


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

OUCH! I ended up using a two liter soda bottle wrapped in a blanket since when I went to Wally World to pick one up they didn't have them. Their website lied to me It seemed to work well, though, and it won't break I'll go to a legit sports store soon enough to pick a roller up.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

speedyg55 said:


> OUCH! I ended up using a two liter soda bottle wrapped in a blanket since when I went to Wally World to pick one up they didn't have them. Their website lied to me It seemed to work well, though, and it won't break I'll go to a legit sports store soon enough to pick a roller up.



OUCH = your IT band will benefit from the roller. Apparently it does not hurt those who have IT bands that are functioning properly....can't wait for that!!

I have been using my roller for 2 weeks now on my right leg (problem leg). It does not hurt nearly as much as when I first began the roller exercises.

Last night I decided to try it on my left leg...assuming it would not hurt, as I have had NO issues yet with the left leg. I was wrong. It hurt mucho mucho.... My dog was worried. 

I am going to use it on BOTH legs now as preventative maintenance


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

speedyg55 said:


> OUCH! I ended up using a two liter soda bottle wrapped in a blanket since when I went to Wally World to pick one up they didn't have them. Their website lied to me It seemed to work well, though, and it won't break I'll go to a legit sports store soon enough to pick a roller up.


Get the one at Target.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> OUCH = your IT band will benefit from the roller. Apparently it does not hurt those who have IT bands that are functioning properly....can't wait for that!!
> 
> I have been using my roller for 2 weeks now on my right leg (problem leg). It does not hurt nearly as much as when I first began the roller exercises.
> 
> ...


I picked up a roller at a sporting goods store and I'm trying to talk myself into using it right now I tried it the other night on both legs with the same results on both legs. OUCH! At least it feels better after. I'm hoping I'll be able to go on an easy Memorial Day ride if it feels well enough.


----------

